# [SOLVED] Stuck in infinite startup loop



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have lately (2 months) have some problems with my computer going in an infinite loading loop (short video demonstrating: http://1drv.ms/1DvIzO5)

Now I know lot about computers and even help my friends in building theirs. Though since I changed chassis (2 months ago) I had some problems similar to this, but I managed to fix them (I think I tried to boot once without CPU power cable in, or without 1 or both memory sticks...)

The problem is here again and everything I try to do seems to not work... Can't even get to bios load... :banghead:

Things I have tried 2 months ago include
Changing PSU (From CM 750W to Corsair 500W, both PSU's showed the symptoms, so this shouldn't be the problem...
Boot with only one RAM stick, and changing positions (Dual Channel and stuff...)
Boot without CPU power cable once and retry
Boot without GPU
Take out the small battery on MB and wait a couple of minutes, reinsert and retry.
Check for wrong voltages (everything seems to be in order, nothing out of the unusual)

Now I haven't tried to put back the old PSU and boot without GPU, since I pretty much eliminated that as the cause last time.

Specs:
MB: MSI Z87-G45
CPU: i5 4670K (OC'ed but the battery reset should reinstate normal clock)
CPU Cooler: CM Seidon 120M
GPU: EVGA GTX 670 2GB
RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast 2x4GB 2400Mhz
1x1TB HDD & 1x120GB SSD
PSU: Cooler Master GX 750w and Corsair CX 500
Chassis: Thermaltake V71


I think it might be a CPU/MB/RAM problem. Last time I had the problems, it seemed like I could fix it with changing ram slots, boot without cpu power once and retry, or something similar, I have though tried these and I am really lost now... I am sorry if it's the wrong section 

-Simon


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Stuck in infinite startup loop*

Update: Some times I am able to get into bios. Though when windows loading screen shows it restarts and goes into the same loop.

When I had access to bios, I tried to flash it from 1.9 to 1.7 but with the same results. If I am lucky and patient, I can though still be able to get this far...

Don't know wether it should be called progress, but hopes aren't that high...


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Stuck in infinite startup loop*

Hi, hmmm hope I can help =)

*There are three main stages of the boot process:*
_ Power on, Power on self test(POST), and the operating system_. 

You start the process by powering on the system, sending current from the PSU to the motherboard- motherboard to the drives. Assuming your power supply is in good working order, a special wire on the central processing unit (CPU) called the power good wire is charged, telling it to wake up. The power supply powers the good wire to turn on the CPU, once the CPU is on it is programmed to communicate/send signals to the ROM chip which then starts BIOS programs. The CPU then communicates (sends a signal) with the system ROM chip and starts the BIOS programs. In the video you have provided, it seems your computer only lasts in the Power on stage, It does not seem to get to the (POST) stage. While your computer is in this stage your motherboard is sending/receiving signals from required destinations. *You could either be getting bad currents from your PSU, Motherboard is bouncing signals (faulty/damaged), or something may be shortening your board*. Although, you said you have exchanged PSUs, that leads me to think the PSU is good. The motherboard is in speculation here. Also, I would like for you to verify if any other device is being turned on in this stage. Check the GPU fan, Some motherboards have a green/red OK light.

As I further read, you mention you're now able to enter the POST stage, but then cuts off again before it is handed off to the OS.

A computer system rediscovers itself every time it powers up, this is done with the POST process. During POST, the system BIOS communicates (sending signals) with all essential hardware and in essence tell them all to identify themselves. The devices - the keyboard, mouse, drives, RAM, display adapter, and so on - then run internal diagnostic routines and report back to the BIOS. If one of the devices reports an error condition back to the BIOS, the BIOS reports this to the user by using special POST error codes. Beep Codes. Numeric codes and text codes. Since you were able to enter the POST	stage, you would have been able to hear those special beep codes. I have a picture I will attach that has all the beep codes from your motherboard/s manufacturer (American-MegaTrends). If you manage to get as far as the OS loading screen again, listen, if nothing sounds off - your screen may show numeric or text codes. Let me know, I have a picture of the numerical or text codes also.

So during POST the BIOS locates the system boot device (hard drive) or any other bootable device that contains the OS. Once the POST process completes successfully, the BIOS then passes control of the boot process over to the PC's OS. The OS stage primarily needs the Hard Drive to start it's process. When you made it to the OS loading screen, passing the POST stage, the OS was being called upon from the Hard Drive and shutdown. A bad hard drive can be a good indicator, but you should still consider the motherboard sending bad signals as in faulty transmission lines or some-how being shorted by a loose bolt...ect. You can try swapping out your Hard Drive for a known good one. Another attempt would be to boot from just an installation disk with the Hard Drive dismounted and see how far you can get. Let me know if anything turns up. I have also read a thread about your specific motherboard. (User Review)


> May just be another MSI mobo that slipped through that's bad, their QC is among the worst I've seen in mobo makers, just one of the reasons they keep slipping backwards sales wise. Their support isn't any better.


Your Motherboard User Manual (EDIT)


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

POST Codes


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Stuck in infinite startup loop*

Thanks, I appreciate the first paragraph, makes it a bit more understanding what could happen.

Now I have a Hirens Boot CD I've used in emergencies before, and tried to boot on a USB DVD Drive. Everything worked (when I managed to start it*) and it booted. When I looked at Disk Management, none of my 2 HDD/SSD showed up. Don't know if it is related, but might be..

There are though no beep codes or the like. It's like pulling out the cord, even when I get past BIOS. Otherwise, it could be a bit easier to solve.

*I have found out, when I press and hold for a while (~4 sec.) there are a higher chance of passing BIOS successfully

When I get home, I'll try to "force" a beep code, see if there are a setting disabling error codes or the like


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Stuck in infinite startup loop*

I have some methods for you to try:



> If you have a spare USB flash drive lying around, you can download*Ubuntu LiveCD*on another computer. Plug in the USB on bad computer and run in*"trial mode". Then connect to the Internet with your PC.*This completely bypasses Windows OS and runs Kubuntu Linux and if it boots and connects to the Internet your Motherboard is good.


Here is the link on how to use Ubuntu-liveCD If you follow the instructions here you should be able to extract some files if you need to get important data off the HDD.



> Try this, disconnect everything from the computer and only re-seat the BARE ESSENTIALS: Power supply, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and the Video Card. Turn on your computer and see if your computer is at least able to post.*


 Notice that the HDD isn't mentioned to boot with. See how far you can get. 

This might actually set off beep codes as well. If anything you can always take out all RAM, and try to get in POST stage. If there is no beep codes saying there is no RAM then Motherboard is faulty.



> On another computer, download the ISO image for Seatools. Burn the image to CD using IMGBurn, click this linkhereand select the IMGBurn from the signature on the bottom of screen. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long Diagnostic test on the HDD. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.



Try booting from the Hirens Boot CD again with just one bootable drive, scratch the SSD if it isn't the primary boot and try to find your HDD. Run chkdsk from command prompt: type chkdsk c: /r. If you can't run this process, good indication that the drive is bad. Do the opposite and verify your SSD is working, boot from the Hirens Boot CD with just the SSD mounted and just see if it will reconize it.

Liker i said before, this method would be great if you had a known good HDD lying around.


> You can try swapping out your Hard Drive for a known good one.


I have wrote this post really quick, sorry, I have work, I will get back later and help you with some more options. Update if you can =)


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Stuck in infinite startup loop*

Ok, I have tried to do some of the following things:
-Boot without any sata cables plugged in = Still looping (except when I hold power button for a while
-Boot without any sata + any memory stick in = Still looping (when I hold, it keeps the power for a little while and simply goes to loop again)
-Boot without CPU 4 pin attached only = Keeps the power on, nothing happens. (Same thing happens when holding power button for a little while)
-Boot without GPU, any Sata device and 1 memory stick + both memory sticks = Keeps the power on, nothing happens

All these result in no beep codes whatsoever. Not even a little wink of some error codes (as I mentioned earlier, like the plug was pulled from the wall)

I have also tried a Windows Repair Media (or something similar, can't remember exact name) on a USB and it returned with the same windows loading screen and power cuts out (Hirens still works)

I will try the Live CD and IMGBurn and see what results I come with there


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Stuck in infinite startup loop*

Sometimes I have to keep track of what I have in my system and what I don't have in my system. The GPU one in the previous topic was without the 4 pin too. With only the GPU out of the system same loop happens.

Though, when GPU, 1 memory stick and all sata are out of the system, some shell comes up: (when holding power button)
"EFI Shell Version 2.31
map: Cannot find required map name" and a few other lines showing up

EDIT:

Ok... Just as weird as the solution was for the problem 2 months ago I think I found the solution again:

As you might have seen I did a bunch of stuff, where basically nothing worked. I then tried to boot without SSD (Boot Device and everything else was plugged in) then it simply said something like reboot and try another proper boot device or something like that.
I then put the SSD back in in *another* sata port, and everything works like no harm has ever been done. (Note: the HDD is now using the SSD's old slot...)

Basically this would be solved, but I might have to return in a two months time again xD


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice Job! Do you happen to have an OS on your SSD? Since you have one HDD and one SSD make sure the device with the OS is on the lowest sata port. Your PC may be wanting to boot from your device without the OS on it. If you have an OS on both drives, well that cause a lot of problems and most likely you can't do that. You may just have to do with one drive atm. Thanks for updating me back.


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Stuck in infinite startup loop*

Well, it works now. I only have an OS on my SSD. The Harddisk is only for storage/games and the like.

It just buggers me a bit, it had worked without harm until for a couple of days ago.. But I might never get an answer to that.

I'll mark it as solved, thanks for your help!


----------

